# R35 GT-R T-Rex Pro Kit MFD Upgrade (Android/Google maps nav/Ecutek/video/music/radio/torque etc)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, R35 fans,

I joined the recent T-Rex (American) Pro Kit MFD BETA (Supplied for LDH and RHD), as have some other UK owners and well people from all over the USA etc., as my CBA MFD had failed, so it had no sound, no display, and permanent on air con = annoying, and this new kit looks cool, and I can help in the BETA with testing and feedback, so hopefully, they can get the product working well for retail, and will give my CBA non-nav R35, well google maps nav and much more goodies!

Anyhow long story short, the device arrived (cost $1600) installed, T-Rex updated software which so far I have full working air con, stock steering wheel controls work, audio mp3s etc., internet chrome etc., play store apps, plays videos VLC etc., acute app and so on.. some niggles, of course, some feedback/hiss at low sound levels, some software tweaks need doing pst/spa and few other bits, but overall in these early stages it's been impressive, responsive, great screen, nice build and fits decent too.

Anyhow some pics, and I'll update if peeps are interested, as it makes a good upgrade, especially for CBA, and support should be ongoing etc., I'm told by them, which is good...

































































2008-2016 ONLY
Detailed Specifications
Included Hardware: FM Transmitter, Bluetooth, Capacitive IPS touch screen, built-in GPS, Radio Tuner, MP3 Codecs, Carplay/Android Auto, Canbus adapter configured for Nissan GT-R
Retains all OEM functions of the GTR: Speed sensing wipers, light-sensitive headlights, intelligent door lock, TPMS
Features: Supports 3G/4G/5G Network, iPod/iPhone/Android USB storage integration (play song or video from devices disk), 2.4ghz WiFi, built-in Speaker / Microphone, OEM SWC (steering wheel control) Integration. Full access to Google Play services, including Google Play Store.
Os: Android Android 8.1
CPU: Intel SC9583i, 1.8GHz octa-core 64-bit Intel Airmont architecture
Compatible Digital Media Formats: JPEG, MP3, MP4, WMA
External Memory: Supports USB (2 ports) flash drives and SD card (SD card reader sold separately)
Screen: capacitive IPS Screen
Placement: Car Console
Supports 1080P HD, and 3D background 720x1280 (portrait)
Supports change of boot screen logo
Supports Live Wallpaper & DIY Wallpaper
RCA input for the rearview camera
RCA Input and Output (2 each).
Support Car DVR System (works with optional USB camera)
Supports external microphones and DSPs.
Voltage: 12V
Interface: ISO cable (Plug and Play)
Output Power: 4x50W


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks to be good quality from the photos. Will be interesting to see how you get on with it (reliability etc).

I like the way it reuses the original buttons to give it more of a "stock" look.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

SKNAM said:


> Looks to be good quality from the photos. Will be interesting to see how you get on with it (reliability etc).
> I like the way it reuses the original buttons to give it more of a "stock" look.


It comes with a years warranty, and full support from T-Rex , they are really responsive and helpful so can't fault that.. I'll post updates as it goes along with any new features/fixes etc, I've got an inline filter coming to try and sort the hiss/feedback at low volume, they are trying this also in the usa... added a nav pic too


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks quite interesting this, Stu - some won't like the change of look, I guess, but if the functionality is spot on that matters most to me.

Can you post a picture of the Google Maps app working, please, as that is one of the things that would be most beneficial to me? Does this route into the in-built GPS module in the car or is there a standalone GPS unit / WiFi hotspot from your phone?

Cheers!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Looks quite interesting this, Stu - some won't like the change of look, I guess, but if the functionality is spot on that matters most to me.
> Can you post a picture of the Google Maps app working, please, as that is one of the things that would be most beneficial to me? Does this route into the in-built GPS module in the car or is there a standalone GPS unit / WiFi hotspot from your phone?
> Cheers!


Couple of google maps pictures added bud, TBH i much prefer it already over the CBA stock system, so many options and cool features, like having a tablet basically in your car!! It has its own dedicated GPS plugged in (see picture attached) , i've stuck it behind the unit at the top of the dash, proper stealth out the way and it picks up the nav GPS signal fine.. If i didnt i would have moved it to the pillar. At the moment its hotspot from my phone, which i think most will do, works fine.. But actually today I pulled the trigger on a 'Three' network data SIM, which i'm gonna put in as it has a dedicated on board SIM slot (see picture attached) (plus an extra one on cable ) I didn't want a monthly billeddata sim just for the car! so spotted one by Three called 24 for 24, basically you get 24gb data for 24 months usage, which is ace.. fit and forget and it was only like £44 one off payment, i'll post on that
Once tested.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

I did see a video and it was very disappointing. Lots of lag and not that much in the way of anything better. Its looks like a generic android DVD player. Am I wrong


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

mines certainly not laggy and runs fine, spec is 1.8ghz Octa (8) core - 64bit Intel Airmont with 4gb memory, and 64gb onboard drive, unit is specifically made for R35, full steering wheel .
controls, all the standard stuff air con etc.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

There is definitely a market, as long as its well made. Mostly down to the hardware,


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The markets already been created 10 yrs ago, no real service for repairing a head unit which really was’nt any good from day one.

Repair prices that are a joke and the std system is well outdated.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Does it plug straight into the wiring loom so the Bose system continues to work? And are there any options to plug directly into an aftermarket audio system such as RCA out etc


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Simonh said:


> Does it plug straight into the wiring loom so the Bose system continues to work? And are there any options to plug directly into an aftermarket audio system such as RCA out etc


Yes music as normal thru Bose system, as plugs into existing wiring loom, Heres the specs below which might help.. says about RCA

2008-2016 ONLY
Detailed Specifications
Included Hardware: FM Transmitter, Bluetooth, Capacitive IPS touch screen, built-in GPS, Radio Tuner, MP3 Codecs, Carplay/Android Auto, Canbus adapter configured for Nissan GT-R
Retains all OEM functions of the GTR: Speed sensing wipers, light sensitive headlights, intelligent door lock, TPMS
Features: Supports 3G/4G/5G Network, iPod/Iphone/Android usb storage integration (play song or video from devices disk), 2.4ghz WiFi, built-in Speaker / Microphone, OEM SWC (steering wheel control) Integration. Full access to Google Play services, including Google Play Store.
Os: Android Android 8.1
CPU: Intel SC9583i, 1.8GHz octa-core 64-bit Intel Airmont architecture
Compatible Digital Media Formats: JPEG, MP3, MP4, WMA
External Memory: Supports USB (2 ports) flash drives and SD card (SD card reader sold separately)
Screen: capacitive IPS Screen
Placement: Car Console
Supports 1080P HD, and 3D background 720x1280 (portrait)
Supports change of boot screen logo
Supports Live Wallpaper & DIY Wallpaper
RCA input for rearview camera
RCA Input and Output (2 each).
Support Car DVR System (works with optional USB camera)
Supports external microphones and DSP’s.
Voltage: 12V
Interface: ISO cable (Plug and Play)
Output Power: 4x50W


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

i love the idea of it but i think i need to see it in the flesh as im not totally convinced with the way it sits. 

i think i prefer the other one being created that sits where the heater controls are but even that looks a little odd. Id personally be happier with a smaller screen that just sits in the oem location


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Richy1104 said:


> i love the idea of it but i think i need to see it in the flesh as im not totally convinced with the way it sits.
> i think i prefer the other one being created that sits where the heater controls are but even that looks a little odd. Id personally be happier with a smaller screen that just sits in the oem location


All personal preference of course, personally i prefer the one large screen modern Tesla style, and really like the look of it installed, also where you can have x1 large app on, or x2 split screen etc which is nice... and compared to a CBA stock mfd like i had, when it worked! its way ahead in screen quality/functionality and modern connections/inputs/Nav etc


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

I like the look of this. CBA MDF is all but useless really.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

Also does this change the units within the MDF (tire pressure etc.)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Blobbish said:


> Also does this change the units within the MDF (tire pressure etc.)


At the moment its Fahrenheit and PSI or Celsius and KPA , i've fed this back to T-Rex and they are getting a setting for 'as we like it' UK stylee, Celsius and PSI/MPH, that update is being worked on i'm told


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

What sort of costs involved and would this work as direct replacement for a faulty cba audio unit?


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

I'm very interested in this. What sort of time frame and price if there are a number of us interested Chronos?

Also, not that I use them, does it display those other screens in the current MDF, such as lap time, Gear efficiency etc. or do you just create your own (does it use Consult)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TABZ said:


> What sort of costs involved and would this work as direct replacement for a faulty cba audio unit?


Yeah i put that in my original blurb bud, this replaced directly my fooked CBA MFD (black screen / no audio/ air con blasting continuous)



Blobbish said:


> I'm very interested in this. What sort of time frame and price if there are a number of us interested Chronos?
> Also, not that I use them, does it display those other screens in the current MDF, such as lap time, Gear efficiency etc. or do you just create your own (does it use Consult)


Well it's still in BETA with T-REX for the next 2-4 weeks i think, don't forget these are still niggles as above, but for me with a fully broke MFD it was a no brainer, but i'd say if you have a working MFD and just fancy an upgrade, wait til retail then get one... just heard that 2015/2016 (with Lightening bolt headlights as stock) R35's have different amp activation via canbus, instead of a wire like the earlier models, i think this affects audio... so they're looking into that was well, but yeah for earlier models it's working so far

Not sure about lap time , gear efficiency... but at the moment it pulls data to my screen from ecutek (bluetooth only, cable doesnt work).. if that helps... (dunno about consult , you'd have to ask T-TREX.. you should join the BETA group and have a nose/read as there are videos / threads etc on FB .. they can still be ordered for $1600 (about £1350) mine took about 5 days to arrive from their factory in China, got stung £25 import as well, cos we left the EU! doh!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Do you have a link to the group?
At £1350 plus £25 duty I think I’d like to order one and resolve my no audio issue.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TABZ said:


> Do you have a link to the group?
> At £1350 plus £25 duty I think I’d like to order one and resolve my no audio issue.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Be careful with the duty and import VAT. They must be misdeclaring the item as the duty and import VAT should be a lot higher than £25......nearer £350+!! Still a good price for what's offered though.


----------



## T-RexTech (Jun 25, 2020)

Chronos said:


> Couple of google maps pictures added bud, TBH i much prefer it already over the CBA stock system, so many options and cool features, like having a tablet basically in your car!! It has its own dedicated GPS plugged in (see picture attached) , i've stuck it behind the unit at the top of the dash, proper stealth out the way and it picks up the nav GPS signal fine.. If i didnt i would have moved it to the pillar. At the moment its hotspot from my phone, which i think most will do, works fine.. But actually today I pulled the trigger on a 'Three' network data SIM, which i'm gonna put in as it has a dedicated on board SIM slot (see picture attached) (plus an extra one on cable ) I didn't want a monthly billeddata sim just for the car! so spotted one by Three called 24 for 24, basically you get 24gb data for 24 months usage, which is ace.. fit and forget and it was only like £44 one off payment, i'll post on that
> Once tested.
> 
> View attachment 261702
> ...


TLDR - it's very hard to make this unit run slow

Hey guys, I'm Adam, and this is actually my kit. The stock Android rom on the GT-R (or any Android radio for that matter) is atrodcious - slow, laggy, just utter garagbe.

Our GT-R kits - and any kits for other platforms we will be releasing run a custom ROM designed by me. This increases performance, touch responsiveness, bluetooth connection quality, the ugly launcher, and about 110 more tweaks 

Hardware is also very important, we only run the 8 core Intel SC9583i processor paired with 4gb of ram and 64gb of SSD hard disk space!!

I'm here if anyone has questions, also this was supposed to be in response to the comment above chronos's 🤦‍♂️


----------



## T-RexTech (Jun 25, 2020)

Skint said:


> The markets already been created 10 yrs ago, no real service for repairing a head unit which really was’nt any good from day one.
> 
> Repair prices that are a joke and the std system is well outdated.


So, while totally accurate if your dealing with a vendor that's just drop shipping android radios from china (ebay, phoenix, rhyno), we are more akin to a company link Linkswell.

All repairs - paid or warranty will go through my compnay, T-Rex Tech. You also get a 1 year warranty with all purchases 😉

Also, all of our kits run a custom Android ROM developed by myself. It is faster, runs cooler, more responsive, and a slew of other improvements!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Would it not be an idea to appoint a uk representative to deal with sales,service and supply’s?


----------



## T-RexTech (Jun 25, 2020)

Skint said:


> Would it not be an idea to appoint a uk representative to deal with sales,service and supply’s?


I'm in discussion with a couple UK resellers, for the period of the beta, UK units that we send I ship direct from the factory and prepare via the TeamViewer support tool - for those that are familiar with it on windows or mac, it works very similarly.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Couple of google maps pictures added bud, TBH i much prefer it already over the CBA stock system, so many options and cool features, like having a tablet basically in your car!! It has its own dedicated GPS plugged in (see picture attached) , i've stuck it behind the unit at the top of the dash, proper stealth out the way and it picks up the nav GPS signal fine.. If i didnt i would have moved it to the pillar. At the moment its hotspot from my phone, which i think most will do, works fine.. But actually today I pulled the trigger on a 'Three' network data SIM, which i'm gonna put in as it has a dedicated on board SIM slot (see picture attached) (plus an extra one on cable ) I didn't want a monthly billeddata sim just for the car! so spotted one by Three called 24 for 24, basically you get 24gb data for 24 months usage, which is ace.. fit and forget and it was only like £44 one off payment, i'll post on that
> Once tested.


Thanks fella. I will keep an eye on this ...


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

T-RexTech, I don't suppose you have supplied one of these to someone in Switzerland, France, or Germany have you? Would be interesting to take a look in person ...


----------



## T-RexTech (Jun 25, 2020)

Evo9lution said:


> T-RexTech, I don't suppose you have supplied one of these to someone in Switzerland, France, or Germany have you? Would be interesting to take a look in person ...


Not yet, but at the rate we're going I hope it won't be long 😉


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

T-Rex, are you looking to develop a unit for the later EBA 2017+ GTRs?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Today I pulled the trigger on a 'Three' network data SIM, which i'm gonna put in as it has a dedicated on board SIM slot (see picture attached) (plus an extra one on cable ) I didn't want a monthly billeddata sim just for the car! so spotted one by Three called 24 for 24, basically you get 24gb data for 24 months usage, which is ace.. fit and forget and it was only like £44 one off payment, i'll post on that
> Once tested.


... and we now have built in car Internet 4G wooop tested YouTube, chrome, maps etc working 👍


----------



## T-RexTech (Jun 25, 2020)

davej51 said:


> T-Rex, are you looking to develop a unit for the later EBA 2017+ GTRs?


Not a radio but in the FB group check out our rear view mirror that's coming soon. All of our products will be on our website in the next few weeks, including those that are coming soon


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

This is really cool, just bought a CBA myself and whilst everything is fine (at the moment by all accounts) this is brilliant work which I am now going to follow 😊

I used to use an Infil G4 carPC back in the day on my S14 Silvia so this is quite reminiscent of that for me.


----------



## shazada (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't think that I need a whole new unit in the MY17 models, just the fix for android auto would be nice, 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Update 02/07/2020


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s not looking like a full plug and play kit just of yet, keeping my eye on the developments going off.
I’d buy A finalised version as long as it’s all plug and plug but Not prepared to cut any of my existing loom.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Was a no brainer for me and Stew and the guys in the watsapp tech group have been brilliant.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s not about the looks,it’s getting through all the little niggles they have been experiencing.

The harness is a bit of a mess just now but once they’ve finalised the spec they can tidy that up.

Ive got a eye on it and follow the daily updates and issue resolving.

when it all boils down it’s a £500 head unit from China, it’s the backup and development your paying for, if that comes to an end your stuffed.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Skint said:


> It’s not looking like a full plug and play kit just of yet, keeping my eye on the developments going off.
> I’d buy A finalised version as long as it’s all plug and plug but Not prepared to cut any of my existing loom.


True its still in development aka BETA, and some cutting IS needed so far to sort the HISS issue, YES we have a fix now! wooop... where-in another piece of hardware needs to be tapped in.. sub £20 as well.. The HISS looked like it wasn't going to be able to be fixed, so i'm quite happy TBH with having to chop a few bits at this stage.. I'll be fitting mine this week once it arrives, x2 other cars already have fitted working, no hiss.


TABZ said:


> Was a no brainer for me and Stew and the guys in the whatsapp tech group have been brilliant.


Yeah we have a great bunch of people in the newi-ish ProKit UK Whatsapp group, and we have brainstormed, bought, chopped and tweaked to sort issues with* T-Rex staff as well, for the benefit of us owners, and the community as a whole going forward..


Skint said:


> It’s not about the looks,it’s getting through all the little niggles they have been experiencing.
> The harness is a bit of a mess just now but once they’ve finalised the spec they can tidy that up.
> Ive got a eye on it and follow the daily updates and issue resolving.
> when it all boils down it’s a £500 head unit from China, it’s the backup and development your paying for, if that comes to an end your stuffed.


See my quote above bud, we have our own UK owners group as well now, which has some tech people in, who get stuck in to try things, and resolve things,.. amazing TBH so far! The Kit itself you get from China for £500? I've seen for £800 anyhow doesn't really matter... comes with basic software and isn't just plug'n'play perfect, and is buggy especially on RHD, plus the annoying Hiss issue with the kit from factory! hense the BETA group+Trex are fixing issues hardware+software, and polishing it which takes time and effort, plus custom software/hardware addons/development from TREX now and going forward .. Support has been very good from them so far...

It's like buying a cheap Ecutek license from China, with Mr.China sending you a map for your car OR buying an Ecutek license from Litchfields with Mr.Litchfield sending you a map for your car, which would cost twice more, but which would you want??


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Did you read anything i wrote in reply to your post? Anyhow, if you're 'Skint' please buy that one and good luck!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Very interested in this! Are there any latest updates in terms of where to buy, who can install, whether it's still in beta etc? Thanks.


----------



## krozna (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes Im interested too! Are this still in a BETA phase? What kind of problems still solving?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

update - You're best messaging/ emailing T-RexTech on here about ordering, i think Beta is near end / ended.. i think price is still similar but you'll not get a free reverse camera/shipping

We've (the UK owners) have setup a UK ProKit tech/discuss/help whatsapp chat for us owners (PM me for link if needed) which has proven very useful, as we sort common problems ourselves, and share upgrades UK and install tips and tricks, and have some FAQS now for installs hiss/reverse camera /hardware addons recommendations and it gets updated.. some good technical chaps in there too

The main Hiss issue we have a near full fix for, which needs a bit of hardware sub £20 cutting/splicing into the system, but it really helps and is worth the hassle... other issues speak to Trex about


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What value does a whatsapp group have to the long term use of this system? Better to have the data on here as an archived, searchable and Google indexed asset. Otherwise you'll spend the next 3 years answering the same questions on a daily basis.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> What value does a whatsapp group have to the long term use of this system? Better to have the data on here as an archived, searchable and Google indexed asset. Otherwise you'll spend the next 3 years answering the same questions on a daily basis.


TBH it only started as a small whatsapp group, around 10 people for the low amount of UK owners, a few more now but mainly just people curious...as most owners are in the USA... So we could help each other this side of the pond, with the BETA prokit UK spec versions and issues.. The few main hardware issues are more/less ironed out on the BETA versions, TREX will be applying the fixes from factory once retail, so archiving it probs isn't needed as the Beta is ending soon ...the rest is just addons, which owners could post in this thread tbh


----------



## krozna (Sep 1, 2019)

Sorry but can you tell to dummy what is the Hiss? And what kind of issue?

So basically they will ne fixing every noticed bug in Beta-phase and adding more features later?


----------



## Gtrzzl (Aug 22, 2020)

T-RexTech said:


> TLDR - it's very hard to make this unit run slow
> 
> Hey guys, I'm Adam, and this is actually my kit. The stock Android rom on the GT-R (or any Android radio for that matter) is atrodcious - slow, laggy, just utter garagbe.
> 
> ...


Where can I order one for my 2015 GTR?


----------



## Ngo (Aug 24, 2020)

How much?can send to malaysia?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I will, very soon, be in a position to supply these kits. I'll be keeping in stock in the UK with all duty's and VAT taken care of with next day delivery in the UK. All setup for the UK cars with RHD. It will soon be out of Beta. A lot of work has gone into this project. Kudos to Adam and the team.

2014+model cars will hopefully soon be catered for. Malaysia no problem. Watch this space.

Andy


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R35Audio said:


> I will, very soon, be in a position to supply these kits. I'll be keeping in stock in the UK with all duty's and VAT taken care of with next day delivery in the UK. All setup for the UK cars with RHD. It will soon be out of Beta. A lot of work has gone into this project. Kudos to Adam and the team.
> 
> 2014+model cars will hopefully soon be catered for. Malaysia no problem. Watch this space.
> 
> Andy


Couldn't be in better hands!!


----------



## krozna (Sep 1, 2019)

How about LHD
cars?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes, LHD too


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

R35Audio said:


> Yes, LHD too


Will you be doing the T-Rex mirrors also?


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

If anyone would like to see the T-Rex Pro in action and listen to a comprehensive review and tips on its functions I just made a lengthy video about it here:






Hope you guys find it helpful!


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Interested in the T-Rex kit, but trying to confirm a couple of items.

Firstly, does anyone know or even better have the T-Rex unit working with the carkitcompany.com reverse camera?

Also, have the recent firmware updates managed to enable compatability for a front camera?

Thanks.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

The new firmware was only released a few days ago so it might be worth dropping their support a message to get the most up to date info. They are very good. If you struggle, let me know.

I'm a T-Rex dealer and supply these from stock now - all latest firmware applied and setup for RHD or LHD etc so they come ready to install using the plug and play leads supplied.


----------



## ghw1972vikki (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes I have one fitted. T rex sent me the very latest firmware just this week.

Great bit of kit 😉


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

ghw1972vikki said:


> Yes I have one fitted. T rex sent me the very latest firmware just this week.
> 
> Great bit of kit 😉


Do you have T-Rex kit working with the carkitcompany.com reverse camera?


----------



## ghw1972vikki (Dec 12, 2017)

No mate. I have the camera r35 audio supplied with the screen but haven't fitted it yet.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

My MFD has recently packed up and I’m now considering fitting one of the TRex replacements. Now that some of you have been using the unit for sometime what’s the general consensus on reliability and functions of this replacement system?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine is still working fine after 2 years, function is still quick and stable.. tho only way to get dials on screen for monitoring (temps/speed/boost etc) is still thru Ecutek dongle using Ecutek dashboard, which works fine but you have to open ecutek each time to monitor, as long as you have the Ecutek bluetooth dongle which you can use over bluetooth or some prefer via the usb cable to the Prokit usb port cables

There's someone selling a used Version 2 kit (latest) (with camera/4 line convertor for the hiss already setup) in the Prokit whatsapp chat we have (owners chat/support) i could point them your way if wanted, think they want £1100 ono


----------



## BR02 (7 mo ago)

Hi all, I've got the T-Rex and just wondering if anybody has had any issues with the actual buttons (i.e. all the bits that aren't the touch screen). None of mine work, when it was installed I thought it might be because I hadn't updated the software, they did advise me to get in touch for the software update as soon as it was installed but I didn't get round to it for a while. 

By the time I did update, I'd got so used to controlling the fans/heaters via the touch screen that it took me a while to notice the buttons still weren't working.

Just wondering if anybody else has had this issue whilst I wait for their support to get back to me (their support have been really helpful whenever else I've contacted them).


----------

